# a little bit of heini



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

hey my friends, here are a few pictures I thought I'd share. Heini on the road. sorry for the poor quality. I don't have a camera anymore and took them with an old mobile phone.

snoozing in the sun...









quite windy today!









hey guys, I'm back in town, ok?


















who fertilized this dandelion ?









mom, this stop, or the next?









waiting on the underground :chili:









hagelattacke


























weisst du, ich mag kuchen auch sehr gern, also hundekuchen auf alle faelle!!









B)


















it's so comfy on the train *zzzZZZZZ*









all malteser :thumbsup:









hope you like the pictures
heini & schnupp
:Flowers 2:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Heini is as adorable as always! I hope you are both well!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Heini, we have missed you on SM---Welcome Home!
I love the Hagelattack---I just got caught in the same thing on my way from the bus stop!!! 
I love your fotos, wie immer! Liebe Greusse aus Wien!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

So glad that you decided to post those wonderful pictures of Heini on his adventures. Your pictures are wonderful and came out so clear!!! Thanks for sharing and come back again soon!!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh I think they are great pics -thanks for sharing. He is so adorable. Had to laugh when I saw him peeing on the sign.


----------



## MarySC (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks for sharing! He is so cute and quite the traveler too!!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

thank you for welcoming us back. I will try and behave from now on and come in more often!

thank you for the lovely comments on heinis pictures )

kindest regards
schnuppe


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I just love the Heini adventures!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi Heini, your travels always look like fun. It's good to see you here.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Those are great pictures. the one of him "fertilizing" the big billboard made me laugh.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Hello there, long time no see. Lovely pics. Heini is a sweetie.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I just love him ... such a cutie! Welcome Home! X0X0X


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I loved the billboard one as well! Great adventures and pics


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Loved the pics of your Heini! loved the narration for each picture too. Thanks for sharing!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

You know I literally LOL...you know which one. I always enjoy Heine's adventures. What happened to your camera? It isn't right that such a good photographer is without her camera.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Missed you and the pictures of Heini !


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Great photos...glad to see you back!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Becky - I ALWAYS love to see you and Heini. That face of his melts my heart every time and your captions and his poses make me smile and laugh. Who could ask for anything more. Despite using a phone camera, you STILL take the best still pictures!!



Sylie said:


> You know I literally LOL...you know which one. I always enjoy Heine's adventures. What happened to your camera? It isn't right that such a good photographer is without her camera.


I agree with Sylvia. You're such a gifted photographer that I can't imagine you without your trusty camera. :huh:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

awhh thank you for the lovely comments.
the billboard one..hihi. I like that one too. it is in our old hometown, and each and every time heini and me arrive and go out of the main entrance of the main train station he rushes over to the billboards (you can't bet on it!!) and leaves his mark :HistericalSmiley: he looks at me every time he does ot too, which makes me laugh so hard, little silly billy, I just love him so much :wub:

@sylie, very simple really, I needed the money, so I sold it. I will buy a new (used) one though. just have to save up a while )

schnuppe :aktion033:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I always love seeing pictures of Heini and here about your adventures. I look forward to seeing them on FB, but it's even nicer to see Heini here on SM.

Love you two!!!


----------



## linfran (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks for the pictures. I love your Heini and have sorely missed them!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi there sweet Heini! It's so nice to see your pictures and traveling adventures! Love the pictures. :wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww we missed you Heini! Good to see you out and about!


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Lovely dog & pictures! Thank you for sharing.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi, Becky and Heini! Nice to see you here again, we have missed you!

Great photos of sweet Heini, your little traveller! The hail picture makes me smile and remembers me on my yesterday morning walk with Ullana. 
April weather is so crazy! :Bad day:

Sending hugs to you both! :hugging:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Becky, I haven't been on SM for quite awhile... 4 year old keeping me super busy.. :blush: but when I do get the chance, I love seeing Heini... I acutally search for recent pictures of him. He is adorable. I miss all my SM friends. Hope everyone is doing well. :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Gosh I miss you Becky, and all the adventures you and Heini have.
Hope your doing ok, you are greatly missed dear friend


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Third one is my favorite!!:smrofl:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Love Heini!!! Those big beautiful eyes!!!

Linda


----------

